# "you're the only one that I am unable to say goodbye to"



## Tatzingo

Hello,

I'm afraid I don't have a working knowledge of Polish. Could someone assist me in providing a translation of the following utterance:

"you're the only one that I am unable* to say goodbye to" (spoken by a male to a female - and informal)

*By the word "unable" - I think the meaning is that he does not actually want to say goodbye OR that he cannot bear the idea of saying farewell to the lady in question.

Thanks in advance!

Tatz.


----------



## PawelBierut

The literal translation which, in my opinion, works well:
*Jesteś jedyną której nie jestem w stanie pożegnać.
*
You can also say:
*Tylko tobie jest mi trudno powiedzieć żegnaj.
*(it would be sth like: Only towards you, I have difficulties saying goodbye)

I use the word _żegnaj _instead of for example_ do widzenia _beacause the second one means sth like: goodbye until wee see each other again. //so to see each other again, I suppose, isn't sth that causes unwillingness to experience. 


More formal choices:

*Jesteś jedyną (kobietą, dziewczyną) która sprawia, że słowa pożegnania nie chcą mi przejść przez gardło.

Jesteś jedyną (kobietą, dziewczyną) przy której słowa pożegnania więdną mi w gardle.

Tylko Tu sprawiasz, że słowa pożegnania nie chcą mi przejść przez gardło.*

I'm completely sure that there are much more possibilities.

.
.
.
.
_Please correct my English_


----------



## Tatzingo

Pawel,

Thank you for your assistance!

Anyone else with more suggestions?

Tatz/


----------



## mihau

*Jesteś jedyną której nie jestem w stanie powiedzieć "Żegnaj" *
*You are the only one I am unable to say: "Good Bye"*


----------



## Faycelina

PawelBierut said:


> *Tylko Tu *


Tylko Ty 

Just a little typo


----------



## Amajel

mihau said:


> *Jesteś jedyną której nie jestem w stanie powiedzieć "Żegnaj" *
> *You are the only one I am unable to say: "Good Bye"*



I like Mihau's version most although all the suggestions seem to me OK.

The other ones, as PawelBierut says are more formal, and for me also sound bit more like "soap-opera".


----------



## kknd

maybe quite simple
_tylko z tobą nie potrafię się pożegnać_ (you're the only one i cannot bid farewell/say goodbye)
would be ok? 

you could also change _pożegnać_ onto _rozstać_ (part with);

i can also propose slightly different version:
_tylko ciebie nie potrafię pożegnać_ (i'm unable to bid farewell only to you)


----------



## Rusak963

kknd said:


> you could also change _pożegnać_ onto _rozstać_ (part with);



    I was thinking about that too. To my mind, if you say to someone: "You're the only one that I am unable to say goodbye to", you do not mean that  you have to go home and cannot bear the thought of saying goodbye.  You rather mean that  cutting  all relationship  with the person in question  is unbearable. That you can't let that happen. 
    It can also mean parting with someone for a longer period of time. For a year or more for example. You've got many friends or loved ones (wife, family) and you are able to live without them for a longer period of time, but there's this one person that you have deep feelings for, without whom
life changes radically, even  if  you know that  you shall meet with the person again.
    The first part of the phrase: "You're the only one...", doesn't have to be interpreted literally. I think it is used for emphatic purposes. You don't actually mean that this person is the only one that you can't live without. You state her/his importance and indirectly declare the feelings that you have. A paraphrase would be: You're so important to me that I can't live without you.


----------

